
Fresh start for Tech entrepreneur - dominvo
Hey guys, I&#x27;ve always been a business person and running a ecommerce business. I think I will start another startup in the near future (more tech-heavy than the one I&#x27;m currently running). I feel like to move on into tech world for less dependence on technical founders. So I&#x27;ve chosen frontend army. Having learnt some basic HTML5&#x2F;CSS3 and now I&#x27;m moving on framework Boostrap. I don&#x27;t know to get extremely familiar with those syntax (I was watching tons of videos on code a website from scratch and seeing them using syntax and making the elements in the right place so easily). Anyone can give my some advices for a business guy to further my knowledge on Boostrap typically and other frameworks as well?
======
sharemywin
Also there are a lot of templates out there for cheap. Also check out bootsrap
widgets

------
sharemywin
I found pluralsight really useful for online technology courses.

